# MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen



## Kaktusjack (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wie geht es denn jetzt eigentlich mit der MS Ostpreussen weiter??? Weiß da jemand was???

MfG


----------



## rene-rouge (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo , nach Aussagevon Mila Deutsch fährt der Bruder von Thomas Deutsch  (MS Einigkeit) den Kutter weiter . Wir haben mit 3 Mann zu Ostern gebucht. Samstag auf der Einigkeit und Sonntag auf der Ostpreussen (Einigkeit voll). Mein letzter Besuch in Heiligenhafen ist nun auch schon 10 Jahre her .Die Vorfreude ist Mega 

Sorry musste raus 
Gruß


----------



## Keule1988 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Mit der Ostpreussen kann man jetzt wirklich fahren!! Wenn sie fahren fangen sie ähnlich gut wie die Einigkeit ! Die Leute müssen nur den Kutter erstmal wieder Testen um das Festzustellen, der ruf unter dem alten Kapitän hat ja etwas gelitten. Aber jetzt ist es wirklich ein versuch wert !


----------



## Case (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Das war der erste und einzige Kutter mit dem ich jemals gefahren bin. Ohne jede Ahnung vom Kutterangeln. Der kapitän und sein Adjudant waren recht unfreundlich. Ich hab trotzdem am besten gefangen an dem Tag. Trotz falscher Köder und keiner Ahnung.
Tut mir Heute, nach 25 Jahren, noch gut.:vik:

Case


----------



## marcus2803 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Case schrieb:


> Das war der erste und einzige Kutter mit dem ich jemals gefahren bin. Ohne jede Ahnung vom Kutterangeln. Der kapitän und sein Adjudant waren recht unfreundlich. Ich hab trotzdem am besten gefangen an dem Tag. Trotz falscher Köder und keiner Ahnung.
> Tut mir Heute, nach 25 Jahren, noch gut.:vik:
> 
> Case



Siegbert fährt zur zeit wird das aber nicht weitermachen wollen .deswegen steht sie wohlzum verkauf


----------



## Carptigers (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Aber mal ehrlich, wer kauft denn ein 70 jähriges Schiff bei den ganzen Auflagen heutzutage...|bigeyes ?!


----------



## Waldima (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Case schrieb:


> Das war der erste und einzige Kutter mit dem ich jemals gefahren bin. Ohne jede Ahnung vom Kutterangeln. Der kapitän und sein Adjudant waren recht unfreundlich. Ich hab trotzdem am besten gefangen an dem Tag. Trotz falscher Köder und keiner Ahnung.
> Tut mir Heute, nach 25 Jahren, noch gut.:vik:
> 
> Case


 
@ Case: Vor 25 Jahren wurde das Schiff noch von G. Schult bereedert. Kapitän war Hans-Jochen Schult, der häufig jedoch nur aus und in den Hafen fuhr und sonst das Schiff von Mitarbeitern steuern ließ. Das Schiff ging erst um 1990 in den Besitz von zunächst Gerhard Stengel und später in Reederei Estela Stengel mit ihrem Mann Gerhard als Kapitän über.


----------



## Waldima (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Mit der Ostpreussen kann man jetzt wirklich fahren!! Wenn sie fahren fangen sie ähnlich gut wie die Einigkeit ! Die Leute müssen nur den Kutter erstmal wieder Testen um das Festzustellen, der ruf unter dem alten Kapitän hat ja etwas gelitten. Aber jetzt ist es wirklich ein versuch wert !


 
Bin im Oktober unter Kapitän Siegbert mitgefahren. War auch zufrieden. Siegbert hat sich wohl bei seinem Bruder positiv etwas abgeguckt.


----------



## Case (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Danke, Waldima.

Fiel mir nur gerade so ein. Ist auch lang her. Ich hab mich vielleicht auch ungeschickt benommen. Jedenfalls hatte ich mit Sicherheit das schwerste Geschirr an Bord:q
Und die billigsten Pilker. Aber das waren so ziemlich die Einzigen die gut gefangen haben.

Habe aber festgestellt, dass Kutterangeln nicht mein Ding ist.

Case


----------



## Waldima (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

@ marcus2803:
Wieso will Siegbert denn nicht weitermachen? Er hätte dann doch einen festen guten Job! Falls er jedoch aufhört, würde bestimmt ein anderer Kapitän einspringen können! Zur Diskussion stelle ich hier mal die ehemaligen Kapitänsreeder Manfred Much, Jörn Richert, Uwe Lademacher, Heiko Stengel, die vielleicht froh über ein entsprechendes Jobangebot wären. Aber es würde sich sicher auch jemand ganz anderes finden, der bisher keinen Heiligenhafener Angelkutter gesteuert hat. Arbeitsplätze sind ja an der Küste dünn gesät. Die vier von mir genannten Kapitäne hätten allerdings den Vorteil, dass sie die Gewässer genau kennen und eventuell einige Stammangler ihrer Schiffe mitbringen würden. Die Frage ist für mich nur, ob so ein Unternehmen heutzutage mit einem angestellten Kapitän überhaupt noch gewinnbringend betrieben werden kann. Deshalb wird sicher ein Verkauf des Schiffes favorisiert. Ich weiß auch nicht, inwieweit die auf dem Papier stehende Reederin tatsächlich mit der Materie vertraut ist. 

@ Carptigers
Abgesehen von den Auflagen steigen die Kosten für Unterhalt, Diesel usw. ständig. Dazu kommt die jüngste Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer für die Fahrkarten von 7% auf 19 %, die die Fahrpreise wieder hat um 5 Euro steigen lassen, und den zollfreien Einkauf als Haupeinnahmequelle gibt es auch schon seit weit über elf Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Waldima (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Mit der Ostpreussen kann man jetzt wirklich fahren!! Wenn sie fahren fangen sie ähnlich gut wie die Einigkeit ! Die Leute müssen nur den Kutter erstmal wieder Testen um das Festzustellen, der ruf unter dem alten Kapitän hat ja etwas gelitten. Aber jetzt ist es wirklich ein versuch wert !


 
@ Keule 1988:

Was hat den Ruf denn unter Kapitän Gerhard Stengel so leiden lassen?

Ein Vorteil des MS "OSTPREUSSEN I" war sicher schon immer, dass die kaum vorhandenen Aufbauten auch an der Seite ein weitestgehend ungehindertes Auswerfen ermöglicht haben - wie auf MS "KLAUS-PETER" und MS "HAI IV" auch. Außerdem ist das MS "OSTPREUSSEN I" sicher eines der schnelleren Schiffe, wenn der Kapitän es will. Allerdings schleichen ja sämtliche Heiligenhafener Kutter seit Jahren nur noch... .


----------



## marcus2803 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Es gibt in helitown auch zwei kutter die nicht immer schlleichen sondern was tun für ihre Kundschaft ,dazu dann auch noch Ergebnisse bringen und nur das zählt .das siegbert wenn er will kann daran ist nix zu rüteln aber was bringt es wenn er den laden nicht weiter machen will .genau wie auf der Klaus Peter


----------



## Andy Antitackle (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Ich war Samstag mit der Ostpreussen los.
Währen sich die Einigkeit mit Dickdorschen besackt hat, haben wir in einiger Entfernung feiste Küchendorsche zwischen 2 und 3 Kilo gefangen.
Siegbert soll sogar mit seinem Bruder über die Laichdorschfänge meckern.
Gute Einstellung !
Im Gespräch ist, das die Ostpreussen verkauft werden soll.
Man munkelt, das Herr Deutsch die Ostpreussen kauft und das Siegbert dann damit weiterfährt.

Ob das nun stimmt, kann ich auch nicht genau sagen.

Gruss

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Waldima (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Ich war Samstag mit der Ostpreussen los.
> Währen sich die Einigkeit mit Dickdorschen besackt hat, haben wir in einiger Entfernung feiste Küchendorsche zwischen 2 und 3 Kilo gefangen.
> Siegbert soll sogar mit seinem Bruder über die Laichdorschfänge meckern.
> Gute Einstellung !
> ...


 
Diesen Käufer und diesen Kapitän fände ich prima, ich kann es mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass es so kommt. Da halte ich eher den Wunsch für den Vater des Gedankens. Auch Thomas jammert über seine Situation (siehe Lübecker Nachrichten vom 30.10.2011). Dem MS "Ostpreussen I" würde diese Lösung aber sicher wieder vermehrt Angler bescheren. 

Auch das Siegbert mit seinem Bruder wegen der Laichdorsche schimpft, gefällt mir.


----------



## thomas19 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo erstmal,
ich wollte fragen, ob man die MS Ostpreußen1 noch über die alte Tel. bucht, o. ob man dies jetzt über die Tel. der MS Einigkeit machen muß.


----------



## rene-rouge (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo, wir fahren im April zu Ostern mit der Ostpreussen raus . 
Gebucht haben wir üder die Tel.nr. der Reederei Stengel 04362-2335. Einigkeit ist Ostersonntag AUSGEBUCHT|kopfkrat

LG 
Olaf


----------



## thomas19 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Olaf,
danke erstmal für Deine Auskunft, ich wollte am 26.2. rausfahren. Zu Ostern würde ich höchstens noch auf der Hai4 o. der Klaus-Peter was kriegen. Auf der Einigkeit bekommt man wohl nur werktags Plätze, Wahnsinn, wie dieses Schiff ausgebucht ist. Da Ihr von weit her kommt, Königswinter ist soweit ich weiß ein Skigebiet, noch ein paar Tipps. Die optimale Pilkerfarbe in Helitown ist meiner Erfahrung nach rot/grün o. orange/grün. Als Fabrikat empfehle ich den Kieler Blitz Mod. „Kiel“ in 80g , bei rauher See auch in 100g, sowie den „Pearl-Select“ von Dieter Eisele
in 90g. Des Weiteren wird in Helitown vom Kutter oft auch Plattfisch (meist Flunder) geangelt, wenn dann bei den ersten 2 o. 3 Driften. Dann empfiehlt es sich, ein Plattfischvorfach u. ein paar Wattwürmer dabei zu haben. Das Zeug gibt’s alles bei „Baltic Kölln“ dort im Hafen. Die haben schon auf bevor die Angelkutter losfahren.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
thomas19


----------



## derporto (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Waldima schrieb:


> Diesen Käufer und diesen Kapitän fände ich prima, ich kann es mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass es so kommt. Da halte ich eher den Wunsch für den Vater des Gedankens. Auch Thomas jammert über seine Situation (siehe Lübecker Nachrichten vom 30.10.2011). Dem MS "Ostpreussen I" würde diese Lösung aber sicher wieder vermehrt Angler bescheren.
> 
> Auch das Siegbert mit seinem Bruder wegen der Laichdorsche schimpft, gefällt mir.


 
diese konstellation kann der ostpreussen nur gut tun.

war bisher imho. einer schwächeren kutter in heiligenhafen. schade, da das schiff sicher potential hat. kaum wurfbehindernde aufbauten, gute nautische ausrüstung, trotzdem ist bisher ein wenig der wurm drin gewesen.


----------



## thomas19 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

26.2.12 Ostpreußen1 ich bin dabei! Juchhey! Wenn noch jemand mitfahren will, ich hab nichts dagegen. Die Chefin hat empfohlen, auch ein paar Watti`s mitzunehmen.
mfG
thomas19 #h:m


----------



## Andy Antitackle (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo,
die Wattis würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle sparen.
Die fahren momentan tiefen zwischen 25 und 30m an.
Es ist teilweise trotz Windstille eine solche Unterströmung,
das man 125 - 200g Pilker nehmen muss.
Da treibt das Wurm-Vorfach viel zu schnell.
Desweiteren ist das nicht gerade die ideale Tiefe für Platte und wenn haben die im Februar eh nichts auf der Rippe.

Kieler Blitz Orange/Silber oder Rot/Grün mit maximal einem
Beifänger und Kopfdrilling am Pilker !

Gruss Andy Antitackle


----------



## thomas19 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo A.Antitackle,
danke für Deine wichtige Info, HH ist für mich immer ein Auswärtsspiel, dort bin ich viel zu selten. Ich wollte eben gerade die Viecher bei B.Kölln tel. vorbestellen. Platten kann man eh besser von den Seebrücken angeln, ich als Schweriner fahr dann meist nach Boltenhagen. Meine 75g-Pilker kann ich wohl zu Hause lassen. Kopfdrillinge hab ich immer dabei, das kenn ich von Wismar, von Warnemünde aus braucht man die nicht, dort beißt der Dorsch immer schön auf dem 1. Drilling.
Auf j. Fall packe ich meine Büsum-Rute ein 100-200g WG mit ner 570g schweren Penn-"Power-Graph". Wo es genau hingeht, brauchst Du jetzt aber nicht zu sagen, sonst sind die Schleppnetzfischer schon eine Nacht vor uns da.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## rene-rouge (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Thomas19 nur zur Info        
gut das mein Wohnort Königswinter kein Skigebiet ist |supergri|kopfkrat
sonst hätte ich schon alle Knochen gebrochen

Königswinter ist in der Nähe von Bonn 
Bis nach Heiligenhafen sind´s dennoch ca. 580Km


lieben Gruß
Olaf


----------



## thomas19 (3. März 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



rene-rouge schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas19 nur zur Info
> gut das mein Wohnort Königswinter kein Skigebiet ist |supergri|kopfkrat
> sonst hätte ich schon alle Knochen gebrochen
> 
> ...



Hat Köngswinter nicht ne Rodelbahn? Vielleicht hatte ich es damit verwechselt.
thomas19


----------



## hornijäger (11. März 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Moin Moin 
Ich habe gehört das die Ostpreusen verkauft ist. Weiß jemand schon mehr? Oder handelt es sich nur um ein Gerücht?

Gruß
Hornijäger


----------



## Andy Antitackle (11. März 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren.

Gruß Andy Antitackle

:q


----------



## thomas19 (12. März 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



hornijäger schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich habe gehört das die Ostpreusen verkauft ist. Weiß jemand schon mehr? Oder handelt es sich nur um ein Gerücht?
> 
> Gruß
> Hornijäger



Vielleicht sollte man mal mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl die Geschäftsinhaberin fragen z.B. über den Kontakt-Button der Internetseite. |kopfkrat


----------



## thomas19 (13. März 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Leute,
ist hier auch ein Heiligenhafener auf dieser Seite?
Ich schaue gerade auf die HH-Webcam. Die Einigkeit ist wieder rausgefahren.
Rechts im Vorergrund liegt die Tanja, daneben die Hai4, hinter der Tanja die Klaus-Peter u. welches Schiff liegt links daneben??? Es ist weiß, die Ostpr.1 ist blau-weiß. Ich kann dort noch einen blauen Werbebanner erkennen, sowas hatte die Ostpr.1 wohl auch. Wer kann mich aufklären?
mfG
thomas19


----------



## DorschChris (13. März 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Das ist die Ostpreussen...und sie ist immernoch blau. Ich glaube du verwechselst das "weiße/metallische" Deck des Bugs der MS Tanja mit dem dadurch verdeckten Heck der Ostpreussen! |wavey:


----------



## thomas19 (13. März 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Danke Dorsch Chris,
wenn sie an der Stelle liegt, fährt sie auch noch, sie muß die anderen Schiffe ja vorbeilassen.


----------



## Skizzza (13. März 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Samstag und Sonntag waren ALLE Kutter draußen btw


----------



## peiner freak (21. März 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

moin wir waren am samstag draußen mit der ostpreußen top fische und vorallen genug fisch da wenn  iwer lust hat fahre samstag wieder hoch und habe noch zwei plätze frei also einfach melden gretz björn


----------



## Fletcher 15 (25. März 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Habe im vergangenen Jahr einmal und einmalig eine Kuttertour mit der Ostpreußen gemacht. Gebe zu das Meer war extrem unruhig aber das ewige gehupe ging mir echt auf die Nerven.
Ist absolut nichts für mich, dann noch das Gefühl von Wodka und Glasnost.
Vielen Dank für ein haufen Kohle


----------



## Waldima (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Moin @ all:

Gibts Neuigkeiten zur "Ostpreussen I"? Die Törns mit diesem Schiff scheinen mir unter S. Deutsch deutlich attraktiver geworden zu sein. Hat vielleicht nur noch nicht jeder potentielle Fahrgast mitbekommen. Könnte eine echte Alternative zur "Einigkeit" in Heiligenhafen werden. Lt. Homepage ist der Kapitän immer noch Gerhard, aber der ist ja verstorben, und der Fahpreis wird noch mit 30,- angegeben. Wird Siegbert das Schiff nun übernehmen? Scheint ein wirklich schwieriges Geschöft geworden zu sein. Allerdings finden sich auch immer wieder Käufer für Angelkutter. Jüngstens haben ja ex-MS "Kehrheim II" und nun das MS "Forelle" neue Besitzer gefunden.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Andy Antitackle (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Waldima,

Ich war letzten Sonntag auf der Ostpreussen.
Laut Aussage von Dado wird das Schiff nicht verkauft - es geht so weiter wie es momentan ist.

Gruss

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Waldima (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Danke für die Auskunft Andy. Ob das Schiff nicht verkauft wird, weil Estella es wirklich behalten will oder sich schlicht und ergreifend kein Käufer findet, bleibt Spekulation. Mit einem angestellten Kapitän ist die Gewinnmarge sicherlich aber noch viel niedriger.


----------



## Keule1988 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Ich habe aus sicheren Quellen das der kahn nicht verkauft wird weil da viel gemacht werden muss zb der Beton Boden zieht wasser und auch allgemein der Aufenthaltsraum ist naja etwas alt. Daher würde der Kaufpreis von dem was die haben wollen weit auseinader liegen. Bei den anderen Kuttern die weggegangen sind waren auch soweit top daher stimmte der Preis auch das alle damit leben konnten.


----------



## Waldima (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

@Keule1988: Welcher Betonboden? Über den Aufenthaltsraum kann man streiten. Ich persönlich finde, dass er seinen Zweck erfüllt, und darum geht es ja. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zu anderen Kuttern. Mir fällt mindestens ein Aufenthaltsraum unter Deck eines anderen Kutters ein, den ich nicht attraktiver finde. Ein Aufenthaltsraum über Deck wirkt nach meinem Empfinden immer etwas freundlicher. Wenn Estella gar keine Gewinne mehr macht, wird sie vermutlich mit dem Preis heruntergehen (müssen). Ich glaube sowieso, dass sie Fachleute braucht, die sie beraten und noch mehr Sachverstand haben als möglicherweise die Reederin selbst. Vermutlich wird der Betonboden ja nicht erneuert, weil der Betrieb dafür nicht genug Gewinn abwirft. Aber wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist und damit keine Sicherheitsrisiken verbunden sind, ist es ja gut. Estella und Christoph haben ihr Auskommen mit dem Einkommen und können hoffentlich auch irgendwann wieder lachen, Siegbert und Dato haben Arbeit und wir haben einen der schnelleren Angelkutter in Heiligenhafen, auf dem man respektable Fangergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## Keule1988 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Ne nicht der obere sondern unten . es waren ja schon Interessenten auch aus heiligenHafen aber es ist schwierig bei dem zustand und solange das ding fährt fährt der Kahn :-D


----------



## Waldima (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

@Keule1988: Hatte mir schon gedacht, dass es sich um einen Betonboden im Schiffsinneren handelt. Übersteht das Schiff denn damit die jährliche See-BG-Abnahme?


----------



## Kabeljau70 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Bin gerade aus Heiligenhafen zurück.
4 Ausfahrten mit der Ostreussen, gefangen wurde auch.
Siegbert hat sich sehr Mühe gegeben Fische zufinden, Dato wie immer ok.
Schiff geht ab Juli in die Werft, neue Farbe Tüf usw.


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (28. September 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Zusammen,
habe gestern auf einer Internetseite die Ostpreussen gesehen. Sie war dort zum Verkauf angeboten. Also denke ich dass Sie schon verkauft werden soll, aber man will wohl mit den weiteren Fahren den finanziellen "Schaden" durch Hafengeb., Versicherung , wartung(muss ja trotz dem gemacht werden) möglichst gering halten. Das Heisst, es sieht so aus als wenn die Ostpreussen sich im Moment nur in einer übergangslösung befindet, bis sich ein Käufer gefunen hat.
viele sportliche grüsse

Bornholm 2011


----------



## Waldima (29. September 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Bornholm 2011, 

welche Internetseite war das? Antwort auch gerne per PN.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (29. September 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Waldima,
die seite heisst "Boots Börse"
der link zu Seite:
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=angel...32&start=24&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:24,i:167

viele Grüsse

Bornholm 2011


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (29. September 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo nocheinmal,
habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der kontakt über einingkeit@t-online.de ist....!?

viele grüsse

bornholm2011


----------



## derporto (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

schade, ein schiff mit potenzial. wenige wurfbehindernde aufbauten und zumindest optisch in gutem zustand.

auch wenn ich bei meinen bisherigen ausfahrten mit ihr nicht völlig zufirden war mit crew und fangergebnis, so hat sie für mich doch etwas nostalgisches. ich hoffe, wir sehen sie in deutschland wieder und sie geht nicht irgendwo ins unerreichbare.


----------



## Frank the Tank (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

wäre wirklich schade wenn es nicht weitergeht:c
für mich ist es das beste schiff alleine wie ein schreiber vor mir schon schrieb wegen den wenigen aufbauten und deshalb mehr platz zum angeln. die haltungskosten werden sicher sehr hoch sein um den betrieb weiter aufrecht zu halten,es wird echt immer schlimmer.bald wird es nur noch 1-2 schiffe geben die davon leben können#c


----------



## thomas19 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

ja das Problem ist wohl, dass dort 6 u. manchmal auch 7 Schiffe von dort zum Angeln raus fahren.
Vieleicht sollte mal jemand auf die Idee kommen u. von einem benachbarten Hafen rausfahren z.B. Neustadt in Holstein. Dort fuhr doch mal ein Schiff namens MS "Adlergrund" raus.
Ich wollte übrigens am 14.10. mit der Ostpreußen raus, hoffentlich klappt das noch.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## kühkopfangler (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Ich wollte übrigens am 14.10. mit der Ostpreußen raus, hoffentlich klappt das noch.
> Petri
> thomas19



Hallo, heute war Sie draußen...


----------



## Frank the Tank (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



kühkopfangler schrieb:


> Hallo, heute war Sie draußen...



ich war mit draußen,lief echt bescheiden an bord. habe mit sigi wegen dem verkauf geredet,ist teilweise quatsch. das steht dort schon seit über einen halben jahr aber wird wohl nichts werden.die hai 5 sagt er soll seit 3 jahren verkauft werden aber es findet sich einfach keiner. und es wird weitergehen wie jetzt auch sagt er.


gruß


----------



## kühkopfangler (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> ich war mit draußen,lief echt bescheiden an bord. habe mit sigi wegen dem verkauf geredet,ist teilweise quatsch. das steht dort schon seit über einen halben jahr aber wird wohl nichts werden.die hai 5 sagt er soll seit 3 jahren verkauft werden aber es findet sich einfach keiner. und es wird weitergehen wie jetzt auch sagt er.
> 
> 
> gruß



...ich war nicht mit an Bord und habe mir nur die Rückkehr der Kutter angeschaut. Die Fänge sind ja miserabel.

Wir wollten mit'm Kleinboot angeln und bekamen wetterbedingt eine Absage.


----------



## Frank the Tank (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



kühkopfangler schrieb:


> ...ich war nicht mit an Bord und habe mir nur die Rückkehr der Kutter angeschaut. Die Fänge sind ja miserabel.
> 
> Wir wollten mit'm Kleinboot angeln und bekamen wetterbedingt eine Absage.




weißt du wieviel auf den anderen kuttern gefangen wurde?  die ostpreußen ist heute ja anders gefahren als die anderen 4 kutter


----------



## kühkopfangler (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> weißt du wieviel auf den anderen kuttern gefangen wurde?  die ostpreußen ist heute ja anders gefahren als die anderen 4 kutter



Die haben auch so schlecht gefangen und die wenigen gefangenen Dorsche waren sehr klein.


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> ich war mit draußen,lief echt bescheiden an bord. habe mit sigi wegen dem verkauf geredet,ist teilweise quatsch. das steht dort schon seit über einen halben jahr aber wird wohl nichts werden.die hai 5 sagt er soll seit 3 jahren verkauft werden aber es findet sich einfach keiner. und es wird weitergehen wie jetzt auch sagt er.
> 
> 
> gruß


Hallo Frank the Tank,
also fakt ist, dass das Schiff verkauft werden soll. Ich frage mich, was "SIGI" meint,wenn er sagt, das es teilweise quatsch ist...! soll teilweise heissen, die suchen ne beteiligung|supergri? Oder bedeutet teilweise quatsch, das dass Angebot der OP auf dem markt nur ein kleiner klamauk ist?:q
Mal im ernst, er hat Dir ja die Antwot gegeben, das die op verkauft werden soll, aber das mit der Hai ist mir neu....

Viele grüsse#h

Bornholm2011 

P.S.: bitte nehmt meine mail nicht zu ernst, wollte nur etwas spassig rüber bringen, das ich die Geschichte mit dem "teilweise Quatsch" ein wenig lustig finde


----------



## Frank the Tank (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Bornholm 2011 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank the Tank,
> also fakt ist, dass das Schiff verkauft werden soll. Ich frage mich, was "SIGI" meint,wenn er sagt, das es teilweise quatsch ist...! soll teilweise heissen, die suchen ne beteiligung|supergri? Oder bedeutet teilweise quatsch, das dass Angebot der OP auf dem markt nur ein kleiner klamauk ist?:q
> Mal im ernst, er hat Dir ja die Antwot gegeben, das die op verkauft werden soll, aber das mit der Hai ist mir neu....
> 
> ...




moin moin,

 ja das ist auch fakt.es steht angeblich seit einem halben jahr zum verkauf. denke mal das sie nicht damit rechnen das jemand den kutter kauft würde ich sagen. das mit der hai wurde uns so mitgeteilt.also ich kann nur sagen was mir mitgeteilt wurde:m

naja mal abwarten was passiert,hoffe aber mal das es dort weitergeht weil ich mich dort sehr wohl fühle auch wenn man manchmal nicht sehr erfolgreich ist.

gruß


----------



## thomas19 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Leute,
wenn ich am 14.10. mit der Ostpreußen rausfahren sollte, dann werde ich es anfangs auch mal mit Naturköder versuchen. Müßte jetzt im Herbst doch ganz gut funktionieren, oder?
Die letzten Tage wurde wohl deswegen so schlecht gefangen, weil wir recht klare Vollmondnächte hatten. Da kann dann auch der beste Kapitän nichts machen.
Petri
thomas19 #h


----------



## udo81 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Moin,

schön, dass die Ostpreussen und auch die Klaus-Peter trotz der Gerüchte um Verkauf usw. immer noch fröhlich rausfahren.  Heute Abend gehts wieder ab in den Norden für zwei Tage. Bin gespannt...


******
Kutterangeln ist das neue Fliegenfischen... :q

******


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Klaus-Peter zum Verkauf?? Würde mich sehr wundern |kopfkrat


----------



## Frank the Tank (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Klaus-Peter zum Verkauf?? Würde mich sehr wundern |kopfkrat




er meint wohl die hai


----------



## thomas19 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Zurück zur Ostpreußen,
die wurde jetzt innen etwas aufgehübscht, am Niederstieg eine Knotentafel u. unten ein paar Bilder u.a. ein Kinderbild.
Und die Damentoilette hat jetzt eine Toillettenbrille, ich hab nachgeschaut.|supergri
thomas19


----------



## Waldima (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Funktioniert die Spülung auf der Herrentoilette wieder oder spült Dado immer noch mit einem Eimer Wasser nach? 

Die Internetseite müsste die Reederin mal dringend aktualisieren (lassen). Sie ist auf dem Stand vom 6.9.2010, als der Fahrpreis 30,- EUR betrug und ihr inzwischen fast ein Jahr toter Mann Gerhard noch Kapitän des Kutters war.


----------



## thomas19 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Ja die Spülung funktioniert, das Ändern der Internetseite kostet wahrscheinlich Geld, wenn die Seite von irgendeiner Firma gewartet wird. Es gibt eine Möglichkeit wie man selbst die Internetseite verändern kann. Mit "Typo", zu meiner Zeit als ich bei einer Internetfirma gearbeitet hatte, hieß es "Typo3".
Was mich stört, ist , dass der Dorsch momentan recht gut verteilt ist. Oder er ist unter den Heringsschwärmen, falls es dort noch welche gibt. 

petri
und Tschüß
ich geh jetzt Fernsehen


----------



## Waldima (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Nun ist der Kutter also in neuen Händen. Er wird von Safety Ship bereedert, soll aber anscheinend in Heiligenhafen bleiben. Ich wünsche viel Erfolg!


----------



## Nordberg100 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Genau, und zur Flotte gehören noch MS Langeland 1 und MS Antares. Mal schauen wie es wird.

Gruß
Nordberg100


----------



## bacalo (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Wünsche auch weiterhin immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter ihrem Kiel. Schau´n mer mal.


----------



## Waldima (4. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Bisher leider nicht eine Fahrt! Wie die neue Reederei das macht, ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel! Ständig neue Schiffe bei stark rückläufigen Fahrgastzahlen. Was wurde aus der Wiking?


----------



## Macker (7. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Der lebt von den Seebestatungen und Fahrten mit der Dana.
Angeln läuft da nebenbei.
Die "neuen" Schiffe sind ja nun alle nicht soviel Wert und wenn man etwas Bereedert muss es einem ja nicht Gehören.
Siehe HSH Nordbank nur das die Blase schon Geplatzt ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Doc Dietmar (8. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

aber die kosten bleiben egal ob in heiligenhafen oder heikendorf


----------



## scripophix (9. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Fährt außer der EINIGKEIT überhaupt noch ein Kutter ständig raus? Oder gibt es nur Gelgenheitstouren??

Die Webcam spricht für letzteres:

http://heiligenhafen-touristik.de/index.php/hafen-62.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Fährt außer der EINIGKEIT überhaupt noch ein Kutter ständig raus?



Auf Fehmarn fahren die Kutter Südwind, Karoline und Silverland auch regelmäßig raus.

Die MS Seho liegt in Dänemark.

Die Einigkeit fährt eigentlich immer, zumindest wenn es das Wetter zulässt. Notfalls auch mit einer handvoll Angler...


----------



## Macker (9. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Fährt außer der EINIGKEIT überhaupt noch ein Kutter ständig raus? Oder gibt es nur Gelgenheitstouren??
> 
> Die Webcam spricht für letzteres:
> 
> http://heiligenhafen-touristik.de/index.php/hafen-62.html


Tja das liegt wohl an den Anglern das sowenige Regelmässig Rausfahren.
Jeder der etwas Intresse am Kutterangeln hat kann das ja mal für sich Hinterfragen.
Helfen tun jetzt nur Angler und damit meine ich nicht die die sich jeden tag im Internet Aufregen was der Gesetzgeber so macht.
Oder diejenigen die ab Temperaturen von Plus5 Grad bei jedem Tourbericht ne LD diskussion vom Zaun Brechen.
Angler keine Internet Angler eben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## eiswerner (9. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Ihr glaubt doch nicht dass ich solange das Fanglimit besteht 850 Kilometer je Strecke fahre, und das werden viele Anglerkollegen
so machen:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht dass ich solange das Fanglimit besteht 850 Kilometer je Strecke fahre, und das werden viele Anglerkollegen
> so machen:m



Und dann ist irgendwann das Baglimit weg- und die Kutter auch. Dann sparst Du Dir zum Glück auch die 850 Kilometer einfache Fahrt....|rolleyes


----------



## Naish82 (10. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Naja, auch wenn ich persönlich auf den Kutter-Kram auf Grund von diversen persönlichen Gründen eh nicht so stehe, aber wenn von vornherein die Gewissheit da ist, dass ich maximal 3/5 Dorsche fangen darf würd ich nichtmal meine 50km zur Küste + das Geld für die Kutterfahrt investieren.
******** für die Kutter?! Ja Klar! Tut mir auch leid, aber die neuen „regeln“ haben sich nicht die Angler ausgedacht. Vielleicht müssen erst ganze Branchen den Bach runter gehen bis irgendwer was merkt... wobei - vermutlich merkt dass nichtmal jmd...


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Die Einigkeit fährt eigentlich immer, zumindest wenn es das Wetter zulässt. Notfalls auch mit einer handvoll Angler...




Hmmmm, die Einigkeit fährt doch auch gezielt auf Laichdorsch damit auch immer reichlich Angler kommen um sich einen Trophäenfisch zu sichern. Vielleicht sollten diese Polit Heinis da mal ansetzen und im Zeitraum des Laichgeschäftes das Fischen (angeln, Schleppnetzfischerei und alles andere was den Dorsch betrifft) komplett verbieten. Und wer in diesem Zeitraum beim fischen erwischt wird, sollte Strafe zahlen, die andere davor abschreckt das Selbe zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, die Einigkeit fährt doch auch gezielt auf Laichdorsch damit auch immer reichlich Angler kommen um sich einen Trophäenfisch zu sichern. Vielleicht sollten diese Polit Heinis da mal ansetzen und im Zeitraum des Laichgeschäftes das Fischen (angeln, Schleppnetzfischerei und alles andere was den Dorsch betrifft) komplett verbieten. Und wer in diesem Zeitraum beim fischen erwischt wird, sollte Strafe zahlen, die andere davor abschreckt das Selbe zu tun.



Wenn ich solche Aussagen lesen, könnte ich durchdrehen! #q

Erstens fährt die Einigkeit nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsch, sondern fischt auch gezielt in Wassertiefen unter 20 Meter. Ja, es werden auch Laichdorsche gefangen. Und?

Warum sollte die Laichdorschangelei verboten werden? Die Entnahme von Dorschen während der Laichzeit ist aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht zu vernachlässigen, da sie so gut wie keinen Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand hat. Der Dorsch ist kein Nestbewacher wie zum Beispiel der Zander. Jeder entnommene Dorsch laicht nicht mehr, ob im Februar oder im September entnommen. Also forderst Du ein ganzjähriges Dorschangelverbot, um den Dorschen das ablaichen zu ermöglichen? Übrigens holt ein Schleppnetzfischer am 31.Januar mit einem Hol rechnerisch mehr Dorsche aus der Ostsee, als alle Angler in den Monaten Februar/ März zusammen. Wo willst Du also wie die Grenzen setzen?

Deine Aussage ist populistisch und wissenschaftlich nicht zu begründen und zugleich respektlos gegenüber den Anglern, die im Rahmen der Gesetze ihrem Hobby nachgehen! Wenn das nicht Deinen Vorstellungen von Nachhaltigkeit entspricht, respektieren wir das auch- aber bitte prangere nicht andere Angler dafür öffentlich an! Ok?


----------



## h1719 (10. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Genau so ist es. Gehe im Frühjahr nach Bornholm u.beobachte die Schleppnetzfischer. Da wird überwiegend Laichdorsch gefangen. Ich weis, von was ich spreche , ich war selber Kapitän auf einen Trawler.


----------



## Waldima (10. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

@all: Wir sind nicht mehr beim Thema. Der Thread heißt: "MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen"...


----------



## Waldima (10. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Macker schrieb:


> Der lebt von den Seebestatungen und Fahrten mit der Dana.
> Angeln läuft da nebenbei.
> Die "neuen" Schiffe sind ja nun alle nicht soviel Wert und wenn man etwas Bereedert muss es einem ja nicht Gehören.
> Siehe HSH Nordbank nur das die Blase schon Geplatzt ist.
> ...



Mit den Angelkuttern fing bei Safety - Ship allerdings alles an. Die Dana hat B. K. noch keine zwei Jahre. Und wenn das Angeln nur so nebenher läuft, frage ich mich, warum er dann nicht bei seinen "Bestandsschiffen" bleibt. Auch wenn die "neuen" alten Schiffe nicht viel wert sind, wird er sie dennoch nicht geschenkt bekommen haben. Mag der Kaufpreis auch sehr niedrig (gewesen) sein, die Instandsetzung/-haltung, ggf. Übernahme bestehender Verbindlichkeiten, kann ein Vielfaches kosten (s. Langeland I) und Liegegebühren, Versicherungsbeiträge, Werftaufenthalte usw. fallen auch bei keinen Einnahmen an.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Waldima schrieb:


> @all: Wir sind nicht mehr beim Thema. Der Thread heißt: "MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen"...



Jepp, aber bei manchen Beiträgen finde ich eine Klarstellung erforderlich!


----------



## Macker (10. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Waldima schrieb:


> Mit den Angelkuttern fing bei Safety - Ship allerdings alles an. Die Dana hat B. K. noch keine zwei Jahre. Und wenn das Angeln nur so nebenher läuft, frage ich mich, warum er dann nicht bei seinen "Bestandsschiffen" bleibt. Auch wenn die "neuen" alten Schiffe nicht viel wert sind, wird er sie dennoch nicht geschenkt bekommen haben. Mag der Kaufpreis auch sehr niedrig (gewesen) sein, die Instandsetzung/-haltung, ggf. Übernahme bestehender Verbindlichkeiten, kann ein Vielfaches kosten (s. Langeland I) und Liegegebühren, Versicherungsbeiträge, Werftaufenthalte usw. fallen auch bei keinen Einnahmen an.



Bevor die Dana die Bestattungen gemacht hat war dafür die Forelle da.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## banja1 (11. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Die Forelle hatte doch einen großen Schaden am Bug.Was ist den aus dem Schiff geworden?Liegt nicht in Heikendorf war heute erst grade da.


----------



## Doc Dietmar (11. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

ms forelle verkauft                                                                         ms libertad verkauft                                                                         ms wicking verkauft


----------



## banja1 (11. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Danke für die Info


----------



## Waldima (13. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*



Doc Dietmar schrieb:


> ms forelle verkauft                                                                         ms libertad verkauft                                                                         ms wicking verkauft



@Doc Dietmar: MS Forelle soll vor einigen Monaten nach Hamburg verkauft worden sein. Weißt du, wohin die beiden anderen Schiffe gingen? Können ja im Grunde nur noch privat eingesetzt werden, sofern sie in Deutschland geblieben sind. Lange waren sie bei Klement leider nicht in Fahrt.


----------



## punkarpfen (13. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Die MS Forelle war lange Zeit bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen inseriert. Ich meine für grob 10 000 Euro. Allerdings gab es da ja auch einen kleinen Unfall.


----------



## banja1 (13. März 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Habe leider damals nur die Nordland aus Strande gesehen! Schade  10000€ ist ein guter Preis


----------



## Waldima (22. April 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Es geht weiter: Auch Langeland I, Ostpreussen I (je 55000 Euro VHB) und Antares (45000 VHB)stehen zum Verkauf... :-(


----------



## Doc Dietmar (22. April 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

moin weis jemand wo die ostpreusen geblieben ist


----------



## Waldima (30. April 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

MS Ostpreussen I  liegt weiterhin in Heiligenhafen an der Fischereibrücke.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Offensichtlich stehen die MS Antares und die MS Ostpreussen I wieder zum Verkauf


----------



## offense80 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Da kann man doch nur Danke sagen an all die hellen Köpfe aus der Politik, die durch das Baglimit dafür gesorgt haben, das etliche Existenzen vor die Hunde gehen, aber die Berufsfischer noch ein wenig Quote oben drauf bekommen......#q


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Ja komisch das sich die guten Kutter trotz Baglimit tapfer schlagen. Man sollte sich halt auch in satten Zeiten etablieren und nicht erst wenns dicke kommt. Warum lassen sich manche nicht was einfallen wie früher die Caroline?
Stammgäste kommen auch in Zeiten von Baglimit wenn der Rest stimmt.


----------



## Waldima (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen Heiligenhafen*

Die VHB für die Antares ist gewaltig gesunken. Statt ursprünglich 45000 werden jetzt "nur" noch 30000 Euro angegeben. Für die Ostpreussen I wird gar keine Summe mehr genannt. Langeland I scheint bereits einen Käufer gefunden zu haben. In dieses Schiff wurde in den letzten Jahren vermutlich auch am meisten investiert. @Norwegenschreck69: Volle Zustimmung! Allerdings finde ich dein Beispiel mit der Karoline etwas unglücklich gewählt. Die Heiligenhafener Reederfamilie ließ sich verschiedene Dinge einfallen (Longtörns, Speisenauswahl) und trotzdem ging es irgendwann nicht mehr weiter (2009). Leider!


----------

